# RANT - driving test / RTA / Belhasa



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Mrs Lamp totted up 13 minor faults in her first RTA driving test today, and duly failed as the maximum is 12. She's upset, because she thought it went pretty smoothly, and her co-candidates agreed. _(aside: what sort of serious test has four candidates together in a car?)_

Am I surprised? - no - not from what I've read about other people's experiences with driving tests over here.

What really gets my goat is that there are now a further six compulsory lessons required before the re-test, which (for women) are only held at 07:30am on Mondays - total cost around AED1,100. Those kind people at Belhasa have discounted this to AED850...

It stinks. A win-win for Belhasa and the RTA, at the expense of the consumer.

Another entry in the Dubai tax column...

Rant over.

Lamp


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.... you are from the UK, so why did you have to take a test? I thought it was a simple transfer for you guys.

What were the reasons or failure points? Was it something frivolous like another member that did not use the clutch properly in an automatic car?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> .
> 
> Another entry in the Dubai tax column...
> 
> Lamp



Of course, and it will not be the last...


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Sorry to hear that.... you are from the UK, so why did you have to take a test? I thought it was a simple transfer for you guys.
> 
> What were the reasons or failure points? Was it something frivolous like another member that did not use the clutch properly in an automatic car?


I am from the UK, but Mrs Lamp is from Ukraine and does need to test.

I've not looked at the report (_I'll have that pleasure tonight_), but Mrs Lamp did say that one point was deducted as she was apparently in the "incorrect lane" for a left turn when she doesn't recall making any left turns during the test (_conducted entirely within JAFZA on a clockwise loop!_), one for "driving too slowly" (_hmmm_), and one for incorrect use of the mirror (_perhaps she should have taken out her lipstick_).

She also told me that the examiner was only on her fourth test. All four candidates failed. Quotas???

Lamp


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> I am from the UK, but Mrs Lamp is from Ukraine and does need to test.
> 
> I've not looked at the report (_I'll have that pleasure tonight_), but Mrs Lamp did say that one point was deducted as she was apparently in the "incorrect lane" for a left turn when she doesn't recall making any left turns during the test (_conducted entirely within JAFZA on a clockwise loop!_), one for "driving too slowly" (_hmmm_), and one for incorrect use of the mirror (_perhaps she should have taken out her lipstick_).
> 
> ...


Oh, my bad... sorry. I thought you were speaking in the third person. 

Yeah, check out the report and complain... might not get you a pass-mark, but it shows that you are watching them as well and they might not pull these type of shenanigans in the future.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh wow, sorry to hear that... I had nothing but great experience at Belhasa and with my first exam. Let's just hope then that she gets a different examiner next time. And make sure her instructor tells her the "right" way to turn lanes, and use mirrors and the "right speed"...


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Yeah, check out the report and complain... might not get you a pass-mark, but it shows that you are watching them as well and they might not pull these type of shenanigans in the future.


I shall be going next week, and I shall ensure that they will know that Mr Lamp is there too! 



loca said:


> Oh wow, sorry to hear that... I had nothing but great experience at Belhasa and with my first exam. Let's just hope then that she gets a different examiner next time. And make sure her instructor tells her the "right" way to turn lanes, and use mirrors and the "right speed"...


Thanks loca. My wife's instructor at Belhasa is a lovely chap (although her first instructress was a dragon). But I do suspect an element of foul play in - _how to put it best..._ - Belhasa ensuring that they optimise their revenues!!!

I'm sure there might be a "right" way, just I don't think it was possible to find it today!!


----------



## myriambill (May 16, 2011)

A friend of mine failed several times till he got so mad he asked if he had to pay them to ensure a pass....the guy told him to go and see him in the office where he would book a subsequent test for him and yes he did pass after that.....makes me wonder : /


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

> A friend of mine failed several times till he got so mad he *asked if he had to pay them to ensure a pass*....the guy told him to go and see him in the office where he would book a subsequent test for him and yes he did pass after that.....makes me wonder : /


I will be making myself known to the "management" next Monday morning, but as a general point I would not advise any sentiment such as above in this society, it can lead to very deep waters...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The reality though, is that is how this society works. 

I have a friend who is getting a local to speak to someone, to have his son pass the exam the first time. Literally sat in front of me and said that he wished for the mans son to do the tests to 'learn' as is the right thing, but would make sure that he was passed on his first driving test after completed the classes. This is wasta... but in lieu of wasta, a gift can go a long way if presented in a respectable manner over tea. 

This is how things are done in the uae. If you dont believe it, then you live in a very different world then I live in.... which a great deal of the time, I seem to find is the case from this forum.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> The reality though, is that is how this society works.
> 
> I have a friend who is getting a local to speak to someone, to have his son pass the exam the first time. Literally sat in front of me and said that he wished for the mans son to do the tests to 'learn' as is the right thing, but would make sure that he was passed on his first driving test after completed the classes. This is wasta... but in lieu of wasta, a gift can go a long way if presented in a respectable manner over tea.
> 
> This is how things are done in the uae. If you dont believe it, then you live in a very different world then I live in.... which a great deal of the time, I seem to find is the case from this forum.


I've yet to live in a country where things are not done this way


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

Lamplighter said:


> I am from the UK, but Mrs Lamp is from Ukraine and does need to test.
> 
> I've not looked at the report (_I'll have that pleasure tonight_), but Mrs Lamp did say that one point was deducted as she was apparently in the "incorrect lane" for a left turn when she doesn't recall making any left turns during the test (_conducted entirely within JAFZA on a clockwise loop!_), one for "driving too slowly" (_hmmm_), and one for incorrect use of the mirror (_perhaps she should have taken out her lipstick_).
> 
> ...


My friend, close your file and move to al ahli (Al Quoz), it's easier there to get license


----------

